# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  phân biệt sự khác nhau giửa p2p và client /server

## remxinhthoa

anh chị ơi giúp em phân biệt sự khác nhau giửa p2p và client /server

----------


## gahech93

client/server: dùng cho tất cả các loại mạng.. wan, lan...
p2p: chỉ dùng trong mạng lan

----------


## teenhotvip

> anh chị ơi giúp em phân biệt sự khác nhau giửa p2p và client /server


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
bạn xem qua hai hình sau:


mạng ngang hàng (peer to peer): các máy tham gia trong mạng đều bình đẳng, mỗi máy là một nút mạng đóng vai trò đồng thời là máy khách và máy chủ đối với các máy khác trong mạng.


client – server: các client kết nối đến 1 server, khi client gửi yêu cầu đến server, server sẽ trả lại kết quả mà client yêu cầu.
chúc bạn luôn vui.

----------


## dangvanthao

> client/server: dùng cho tất cả các loại mạng.. wan, lan...
> p2p: chỉ dùng trong mạng lan


ý bạn là không kết nôi hai máy trong internet? có lẽ có.

----------


## seovg

> anh chị ơi giúp em phân biệt sự khác nhau giửa p2p và client /server


bạn tham khảo ở đây nhé
http://dhclk608.forums-free.com/khai-quat-ve-p2p-t216.html
http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/client-server
rất nhiều giấy mực đã nói về những thắc mắc của bạn
tại sao bạn không học cách tìm kiếm trước khi hỏi nhỉ?

----------

